# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  خاص بطلاب مادة التدريب القانوني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

انتهت المحاضرات الخاصة بهذا الترم 

علما بأن الجزء المقرر للاختبار النهائي هو:

أولا: الجزء الخاص بالصياغة القانونية للعقود 
ثانيا: الجزء الخاص بدور البصمة الوراثية في الاثبات

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتور ويارب حضرتك تكونى بخير 
وبجد شكرا على الاهتمام
تحياتى لسيادتك

----------

